# @sample not working in pkg-plist



## petabsd (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello All, 

I was trying to install a sample config file with format 

```
@sample etc/config-file.sample
```
 in pkg-plist. 
It seemed to me that pkg fails to install the file, and I check the /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.ports.mk, it doesn't have any @sample pattern in the file. I also checked the manpage of `pkg-create`, it doesn't mention @sample either. Does @sample still support in the pkg-plist?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 23, 2014)

Can't say how it is implemented, but it's relatively new and is used in quite a few ports already.  For example, see dns/bind99, ports-mgmt/poudriere, and net/rsync.


----------



## petabsd (Jun 24, 2014)

@wblock@, thank you for the info. I will definitely look into that!


----------



## petabsd (Jun 24, 2014)

I have managed to have sample installed using @unexec and @exec suggested in the handbook. 
/net/rsync also provides a very good example.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 24, 2014)

That's a new feature.  If it is not working right, please enter a bug.


----------

